# 1994 - Mazda Miata - Tablet install



## Daan Damhuis (Aug 6, 2014)

Nexus 7 in Miata Dashboard.

Since i've bought my Mazda, I wanted to replace my Alpine radio. So i did, and replaced it with a Nexus 7 - 32 GB - 2013. Hope you like it, and if you have any question, just ask them!

*Album of the Build*
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10203003322943496.1073741828.1217215522&type=1&l=aea521d00d

*Shopping list*
1. Nexus 7 / 2013 - Saturn - €249,00 
2. 32 GB usb stick - €15,00 
3. On The Go (OTG) Cable 90 degrees - http://dx.com/p/205520 - € 2,40
4. USB Hub - http://dx.com/p/143723 - € 3,48
5. 12v to 5v converter (USB) - http://dx.com/p/147841 - € 7,75
6. HiFimeDIY Sabre USB DAC. Digital to Audio Converter 96khz/24bit (incl USB to optical converter feature) 
- http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=83 - € 48,59
7. 4 Channel Amplifier - Snel Audio - € 129,00
8. 4 RCA Splitters - Snel Audio - €35,00
9. Headrest speakers - € 30,00
10. CDT Woofers and Tweeters - +/- €300,00
11. RCA to 3.5mm - Maxwell - € 5,00
12. Speaker cable 25m - €15,00 
13. Cable connectors - H-Tech - € 5,00
14. Fiberglass etc.. - Gamma - €40,00
15. Fiberglass Putty - Autovriend - € 35,00
16. 1m x 1.4m Skai - - € 10,00

*Build Proces *

































































*Final Result*


----------

